# The Woodcarver's Son by Danny Fahey



## Baron (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm copying a review I left on the Lulu page for Danny's book:

Whether poetry or works of fiction, I've been an admirer of Danny Fahey's style for some time. This is a writer who puts an incredible amount of thought behind what he does. This latest work does not disappoint. The expansion on his earlier novella has added greater richness and depth to what was already a very satisfying read. Danny's book can be taken at several levels. 

Those with a philosophical view can enjoy the existential metaphor which the story of Pinocchio seems made for, as Danny presents it. If the reader is looking for simple romantic tragedy, this novel provides that as well. This certainly is not a book to put down and forget. It has sufficient hooks in it to make the reader want to pick it up and read over and over to find those things he may have missed on previous readings. 

The poetic style of Danny's writing works well with the theme he's chosen. His characters and images spring easily to life and leave a strong impression.

The Woodcarver's Son​


----------



## dannyboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Rob

any chance of putting this up on Amazon.com?

and thank you for the review.


----------



## Syren (Oct 31, 2011)

Danny, hoping to buy this soon... glad to see you're still around the boards buddy. Grats' and all that mate, hope you're well.

Joshua


----------



## dannyboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Joshua

still around though I don't really post much anymore

hope you enjoy the novel (and if you do, please, a review/rating at amazon would be great!)

Danny


----------

